# Baby Born Oversease - 489 Visa Subclass Holders



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi All
I have a query regarding the visa for my New born baby boy (DOB 22-12-2014). Got my 489 grant on 02-12-2014.

I have tried submitted his Subsequent entrant visa and it turns out to be 3520 A$, which is a huge amount to pay for a new born baby. Is there any other way. Looking forward for replies and the experience by other member under same circumstances.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

short and simple answer : no


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

Previously i mailed the GSM team and they replied me that it would costs around 700 A$. i was shocked to see the full payment of Visa subclass for a new born baby which doesnt need any security check or documents processing (eg Educational record, employment records etc). 

Putting the question here on forums was to know that is there any other member who had the same circumstances and what they paid for such kinda visa. Moreover we declared the pregnancy in medicals and as per my understanding they could hold the case till the birth of baby.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah perhaps that was the cost if you included baby before your grant. Child Visa is expensive so applicant should make sure if they want to go ahead with the process or wait till the delivery. No DIBP is not an advisory body, this is not their job to advice applicant on visa process if applicant wish to have medical done in pregnancy then from DIBP or CO's point of view applicant is willing to process with the case. If as an Applicant you wish to hold your case then sure CO would have no problem. According to DIBP 'Pregnant applicants may not wish to undergo the chest x-ray. In this case, it is expected that the health checks would normally be deferred - and therefore the finalisation of the application - until after the baby is born.' 

Girl Aussie


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

If you wanted the child to be included in your visa grant then you DONT go through with the mothers medicals u til after the child is born....that delays the granting of the visa. Given an X-Ray is required and pregnant women should not have x-Rays unless their life is at stake, I would question why you choose to take that risk? 

Mow there is nothing you can do apart from apply for the child visa which will take over a year to process and will cost quite a lot of money.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

When my wife went for the medical assessment, she was informed by the doctor in Pakistan about the risks of x-rays to pregnant women and then asked if she was pregnant she should disclose it right there before the procedure.

I call it greed of getting the visa earlier that would have eventually be granted rather two months later. Now that stupidity is costing A$ 3520 and waiting for another couple of months if not more. 

Sorry bro for the above blunt comment, but you don't have any choice now.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

comparing the fee of adding an applicant to the fee of a new application is not logical to be honest

For instance, some eat-all-you-can places let you bring a kid or two for free, but if a kid walks in on their own, they would have to pay !

besides you chose to proceed ...... COs are not advisors, they will cater to your wishes within the boundaries of laws and regulations, and will not advise you (e.g.: if you send an email to withdraw an application and it was almost grant ready, do not expect the CO to beg and plead for you to wait and tell you "it's almost there, hang in there champ" .... no it's not their job)


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

we also expecting a baby. So, I decided to do the medical test of my wife after delivery and new born baby can be added without any trouble :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Everyone, I know we tried to pace up the case and get over it but it ended up in the other way :-( 

Now have no other option for baby visa in A$ 3520. 

For all my fellows who are applying / in process of immigration, its my humble request that defer your case till the birth of your baby coz otherwise the ended result will be costly & time taking 

Wish me luck to go through another tough process of wait for another application submission & Allocation


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ehsanonline said:


> Thanks Everyone, I know we tried to pace up the case and get over it but it ended up in the other way :-(


It's good you finally understood what happened. You can't have your cake and eat it too. Either a fast grant or a delayed grant and kid joins for free !


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

All the best!!

Girl Aussie 



ehsanonline said:


> Wish me luck to go through another tough process of wait for another application submission & Allocation


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi 
I have two queries in mind. 

1. Timeline for 489 Subsequent entrant visa for newborn 

2. Is there a possibility that i may apply for 489 visa for my newborn and then apply for his visit/tourist visa to fulfil the requirement of first entry


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- Six months
2- You can but it's not guaranteed


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear All 
I want to share my experience regarding baby born outside Australia and after the Visa Grant

If your wife is expecting, *delay the medicals till the birth*. However, if you have some special circumstances and dont want to delay the processing of your case, then either travel to Australia right after the visa grant and have a baby inside Aus. Otherwise you have to apply for Subsequent entrant visa for your baby and that will cost you *3520 A$*

489 Subsequent entrant for newborns are not that tough to get but you have to pay extra visa fee & time. I applied for 489 subsequent entrant on *8th March 2015* and got the grant on *14th April 2015 (Almost in a month time)*. 

To speed up the process, keep on checking your immi account and if there is a requirement of medicals mentioned on your account, do it asap. 

_Would love to reply any query regarding the 489 Subsequent entrant visa for new born._

BR
Ehsan


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

ehsanonline said:


> Dear All
> I want to share my experience regarding baby born outside Australia and after the Visa Grant
> 
> If your wife is expecting, *delay the medicals till the birth*. However, if you have some special circumstances and dont want to delay the processing of your case, then either travel to Australia right after the visa grant and have a baby inside Aus. Otherwise you have to apply for Subsequent entrant visa for your baby and that will cost you *3520 A$*
> ...


Assalamu Alaikkum,

Dear Ehsan,

Could you guide me to apply for my wife under 489 subsequent entrant?

My 489 FS visa was granted on April 07, 2015 along with my two children. But the CO told me to apply visa for my wife under subsequent entrant. 

My question is, I am still in India and not yet made my first entry to Australia, can I apply visa for her now or should I make my first entry to Australia and then have to apply?

My consultant told me to apply after I entered to Australia. When I check the below forum, it says to apply once the visa is granted. 

Adding partner to 489 visa  

kindly assist me in this regard.

BR
Razik


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

rali said:


> Assalamu Alaikkum,
> 
> Dear Ehsan,
> 
> ...



Dear Razik
You don't need to make the first entry to launch subsequent entrant visa. As i did, i launched the visa of my new born before the first entry. You just need to prove that you are in genuine relationship with your spouse.

Furthermore, why you didnt add your spouse with your 489 visa application ? Got married after the grant ? 

Feel free for any further query

BR
Ehsan Aziz


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

ehsanonline said:


> Dear Razik
> You don't need to make the first entry to launch subsequent entrant visa. As i did, i launched the visa of my new born before the first entry. You just need to prove that you are in genuine relationship with your spouse.
> 
> Furthermore, why you didnt add your spouse with your 489 visa application ? Got married after the grant ?
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 

Due to some wrong guidance I did not add her with my initial application. 

After medical I applied for my two children and my wife as well. But CO told me to apply for her under subsequent entrant. 

Anyway I'm going to apply for her now Insha Allah. 

Regards

Razik


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

rali said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Due to some wrong guidance I did not add her with my initial application.
> 
> ...


what??? I thought an individual can apply visa for dependents anytime before the grant of your visa. Ask your CO again or hire an agent. It seems your CO is trying to earn some money for his country.


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

rali said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Due to some wrong guidance I did not add her with my initial application.
> 
> ...


Dear Razik 
I know Immigration is a tough procedure to go through but i would suggest that you may take up the case with your CO and ask him to add your wife to your undecided application. However, if the visas have already granted than the last option is Subsequent entrant visa for your wife. 

All the best 

BR
Ehsan


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

ehsanonline said:


> Dear Razik
> I know Immigration is a tough procedure to go through but i would suggest that you may take up the case with your CO and ask him to add your wife to your undecided application. However, if the visas have already granted than the last option is Subsequent entrant visa for your wife.
> 
> All the best
> ...


Dear Ehsan,

The email I received from CO regarding my wife visa before grant is as below

*"Please be advised that we cannot add your wife as a Migrating Dependent as requested on the Form 1436 as there is no legislation in place that allows us to do so. She may be able to apply for a subsequent entrant 489 if you are granted your 489 visa.

Please also be advised that we can add your children to this application if you wish for us to process the Form 1436 for them and charge the additional applicant charges. This would mean that your wife would be the only person who would not receive a decision on this application. She would also be required to consent to the grant of the 489 visa to the children.

Please advise if you wish to include the children as migrating dependents and we will process the payments for them. Alternatively if you do not wish to include them in this application you may be able to include them in the application for a subsequent entrant 489 visa if you are granted your 489 visa."*

Regards

Razik


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

ehsanonline said:


> Dear All
> I want to share my experience regarding baby born outside Australia and after the Visa Grant
> 
> If your wife is expecting, *delay the medicals till the birth*. However, if you have some special circumstances and dont want to delay the processing of your case, then either travel to Australia right after the visa grant and have a baby inside Aus. Otherwise you have to apply for Subsequent entrant visa for your baby and that will cost you *3520 A$*
> ...



Dear Ehsan,

What did you choose for "Is the applicant sponsored by an eligible relative?" in the application of your baby?

'Yes' or 'No'.

I am very confused in this, because I was sponsored by a relative. When I apply for my wife under Subsequent entrant visa, she is not sponsored by the same sponsor.

Please reply.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Razik.


----------



## chadss (May 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Please be advised for below case.

01. I got the visa invitation on 5 Dec 2014.
02. I received medical and PCC request on 25 Feb 2015.
03. I have submitted medical and PCC except wife's chest X-ray on mid march 2015 due to her pregnancy and We told CO (form 1022) to hold the process till the delivery.
04. Delivery was done on June 2015 and wife's chest X-ray was submitted on 16 June 2015.
05. New baby's birth certificate & passport have been submitted today 7 June 2015 (via agent)

What will be the next step and when can i expect visa grant according to the new process? Please advise.

Tnx,
Chad


----------



## nagreddy22 (Apr 8, 2016)

ehsanonline said:


> Dear All
> I want to share my experience regarding baby born outside Australia and after the Visa Grant
> 
> If your wife is expecting, *delay the medicals till the birth*. However, if you have some special circumstances and dont want to delay the processing of your case, then either travel to Australia right after the visa grant and have a baby inside Aus. Otherwise you have to apply for Subsequent entrant visa for your baby and that will cost you *3520 A$*
> ...


Thanks for the info bro.. same situation even i applied for my baby visa 489 subsequent entrant 1 Mar 2016 & waiting for grant.. Wish me Luck


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

hi there

I just received the a 489 invitation to apply. My situation is that my wife is pregnant and the expected delivery date will be in July2017.

I have to lodged the visa within 60 days which mean 24Jan2017. Is that possible to ask the CO to hold the processing until new born baby got the passport , say Aug2017?
it seems it's a bit long or I shall just apply for 489 subsequent entrance instead?

thanks


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Hope you all are doing good. 

I am in need of some advise from people who got through this process of Subsequent visa.

I have received 489 family sponsored visa for me & my wife last September and are planning to move to Melbourne by the end of March this year.

I would like to know the visa subclass to be applied for, the list of documents required and the forms to be filled & submitted to add my newborn baby girl to my visa. The processing time for the visa and the fee to be paid. Also please advise if Medicals have to be done for a Newborn?

Anticipate an early reply from you.

Regards,

Indian.Arya


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

ehsanonline said:


> Hi All
> I have a query regarding the visa for my New born baby boy (DOB 22-12-2014). Got my 489 grant on 02-12-2014.
> 
> I have tried submitted his Subsequent entrant visa and it turns out to be 3520 A$, which is a huge amount to pay for a new born baby. Is there any other way. Looking forward for replies and the experience by other member under same circumstances.


Dear,

Baby took birth after 489 visa grant, which procedure should i follow to apply for his visa.

pls suggest


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Pay full fees $3600...and get same visa like u


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi dude,

Any one whose baby is born in australia and need to go for health check up for a baby, waiting for 489 visa grant, just to know how the immigration process goes? It will be a great help who have an experience like mine case.

My case officer already added my new born baby in my immi account with hp id, asking to send his health summary document from my gp, as he is less than 6 month old born in australia and so no need to go for bupa migration medical service. Its been 3 week i have submitted his document by email as well in immi account too but still showing medical requirement incomplete on his immi account section.

should i still take a book in bupa migration service with his hap id or not?

thank you
manoh


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

Dear Ahsan, Did you submit the medical test for your new born baby. i am preparing to apply for my new born as a subsequent entrant. what documents i need. Passport, birth certificate and anything else.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Wanted to understand what would be the situation if one is on 489 visa and wife is pregnant and delivers baby outside australia? 

what would be the process to apply for visa for new born child if the parents are 489 holder but child is born outside australia? 

Is there a advantage if on 489 then to have the delivery in Australia considering medical insurance will not cover it and 489 are not eligible for medicare.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey did u get a reply on ur query... 



BHULLAR81 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Baby took birth after 489 visa grant, which procedure should i follow to apply for his visa.
> 
> pls suggest


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

If you and your wife hold 489 visa and you are expecting a baby outside Australia you have to apply for 489 subsequent entrant visa which will cost 3670 AUD. if you dont have medical insurance it is too expensive in Australia approxiately 8 to 10k minimum.


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

hi there I've been granted with 489 last year and we are expecting our baby in March this year. 

I understand that I shall apply for 489 subsequence entrance for the newborn.

Yet our situation is ....
1. we've planned to move to Australia in July18, which means the baby is about 3 months old by that time
2. we expect that the visa can only be granted in ~6 mths; i.e. ~Nov18
3. apply for travel visa for my newborn to travel to australia for July-Nov

IF the VISA will be granted AFTER my newborn landed Australia - does she need to leave and land again to activate/validate the 489 subsequent entrance VISA?

or IF the VISA CANNOT be granted before the travel VISA expiry.... are there any other ways for my newborn to stay with us in Australia?

Very much appreciate for any response. Thanks.


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

ehsanonline said:


> Hi
> I have two queries in mind.
> 
> 1. Timeline for 489 Subsequent entrant visa for newborn
> ...


hi for your Q2 did you do so as I'm in the same situation as you. Appreciate your reply. Thanks.


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

ehsanonline said:


> Dear Razik
> You don't need to make the first entry to launch subsequent entrant visa. As i did, i launched the visa of my new born before the first entry. You just need to prove that you are in genuine relationship with your spouse.
> 
> Furthermore, why you didnt add your spouse with your 489 visa application ? Got married after the grant ?
> ...


Good to hear that. May I know what is the first visa your new born used to get first entrance to Australia? Is it a travel visa?


----------



## Kanaiya.patel (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, 
I shared my kids details with the CO post his birth in July 2017.
Co reverted back asking for medicals on 2nd Feb 2018. To which is uploaded the medicals on 9th Feb2018. 
Is it still going to take time for this guys for the decision....Can't wait


----------



## hope82 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys, 
Can anyone tell, what is the processing time of child visa born overseas for 489 visa?

Second is the cost same 3520 AUD?

Anyone please reply. Thanks


----------



## hope82 (Jul 6, 2017)

Dear Ehsan sahb,

I am from Pakistan. I have a baby borm on 23rd aug. I am at 489 visa. My family is in Pakistan and baby born in Pakistan as well. I want to ask 2 questions:

1) How much time will take for visa process of baby?

2) Do they require the x-rays reports and medical for new born? Do we have to wait for 6 months so the xrays can be done?

Thanks

Ali


----------



## hope82 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Ehsan sahb. Its Ali from Pakistan. I have my baby born on 23 Aug 2019 In Pakistan. I am at 489 visa. My family is also in Pakistan. I have to apply for new born visa.

1) How much time will it take ?

2) do immi need his medical or xray reports. Do we have to wait for 6 months?

Thanks

Ali


----------

